# Nouvel iMac 21.5" : kernel panique à répétition



## jlvande (26 Octobre 2009)

Vendredi j'ai reçu mon nouvel imac 21.5". Je le sort du carton, je l'allume et vlan, kernel panique. 
Gloups !! Je l'éteins, je le rallume, et rebelotte, 2è kernel panique... regloups...
Là je commence à pâlir sérieusement. Troisième tentative. Ouf, il s'allume normalement. Faux espoir, en 8 heures d'utilisation j'ai eu droit à 9 plantages sur différentes manip : lancement iTunes, lors de la récup de mails, ouverture d'une image dans iPhoto, sortie de veille, branchement d'une clé USB. 

Bref, je ne suis pas du tout tranquille avec cet iMac. J'appelle Apple ce matin pour un échange standard... 

Quelqu'un d'autres a les mêmes mésaventures ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2009)

même si d'autres ont des aventures similaires
(on verra si ca poste)
l'important est ton cas

et là 
ton projet de contacter Apple est le bon sens
Grande probabilité que l'échange standard soit validé assez vite 
(avec ou sans tests préalables)


----------



## Dailyplanet (26 Octobre 2009)

jlvande a dit:


> Vendredi j'ai reçu mon nouvel imac 21.5"...


 
Juste une question à l'heureux possesseur (enfin presque vu ton problème): peux-tu me dire quel est la hauteur et largeur en cm de l'affichage (uniquement de l'image) de ton iMac 21.5 ?

Merci
Dailyplanet


----------



## Delphine1973 (26 Octobre 2009)

47,5 x 26,5 cm


----------



## jlvande (26 Octobre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> même si d'autres ont des aventures similaires
> (on verra si ca poste)
> l'important est ton cas
> 
> ...



Effectivement, Apple me le remplace illico sans mot dire apparemment, je ne suis pas le seul.
--> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/pb-demarrage-new-imac-intel-21-5-a-282651.html


----------



## maryan (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Tout fraichement inscrit sur votre forum je tient a vous donner mon humble avis sur le nouvel imac 21"5. Je confirme le probleme panic kernel

D'abord mon parcours avec Mac: J'ai fait le grand saut il y'a un peut moins d'un an (apres 25 ans a me faire des cheuveux gris sur PC) en achetant mon 1er mac . Un imac 20". wahou la claque !!!! Que du bonheur ... j'etais accro , au passage a snow Leopard re wahou !!!Pas un bug et quel coup de boost !!! Puis en octobre ils sortent une nouvelle bete (desole pour les accents,mais je suis au taf,avec un clavier allemand donc sans lettres accentuee) Je craque, il me le faut !!!!

Je travaille mon banquier au corps (mon epouse !!!)qui ne comprend pas que 10 mois apres le premier achat je veuille deja changer ... mais bon elle accepte ...

 Je passe commande lundi a 14h, livre jeudi a 9h !!!! Je deballe et la,premiere deception,sur "l'ancien",l'allu etait parfaitement lisse,voir soyeux.Sur le 21"5(entree de gamme) ca accroche,c'est plus rugueux ...mais bon je le caresse pas a longueur de journee. Premier demarrage et premiere frappe sur le clavier ...merde il est bruyant !! un cliqueti de plastique ...je tends l'oreille ... c'est la barre d'espace qui vibre quand j'utilise les autres touches !!!(plastiques tres tres legers !!!) Du coup je garde le filaire du 20". Ca commence mal , mais je garde le meilleur pour la fin lol.
Premiers clics (magic mouse soit dit en passant geniale,adopte en 5 minutes et contrairement a la notice,pas besoin de 2 doigts pour le scroll horizontal,1 suffit) donc premier clics et re deception!!
Toutes les annimations,reduction,agrandissements de fenetres ect,ect, saccadent !!! Je reboot la bete et la bingo ....panic kernel ... Chouette mac osx cherche a ratrapper windaube !!! sauf que la ca le fait a chaque redemarage. Je fais toutes les verifactions et reparation de hdd,pareil !!!Je tente une reinstall avec formatage ...panic kernel !!!!

Plus le choix, j'appelle le service technique apple.  "oui,bonjour monsieur,quel est votre probleme ?"
"panic kernel a repetition au demmarage" ... "je vous donne le num de tel du service retour,on va vous le changer rapidement"
Le gar ne m'a meme pas fait faire un tonne de manip ou demande plus de details, directe retour a l'envoyeur !!! Je suppose donc que le probleme est connu et que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas.
Donc pour (enfin) finir, mon avis sur ces nouvelles becannes ... il est urgent d'attendre la premiere revision !!! Maintenant je comprends mieux la baisse de prix spectaculaire,de Rolls on est presque passe a Logan (j'exagere un peut lol) Apres tout Steve Job c'est pas l'abbe Pierre.
Je reste malgre tout fidele a mac,en esperant que la nouvelle machine n'ai pas les memes problemes...mais j'en doute


----------



## Arthemus (31 Octobre 2009)

Je ne connais pas encore les nouvelles machines (je verrai ça le 7 novembre ) mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une baisse globale de qualité.

J'imagine plutôt qu'il y a un problème maintenant connu sur un ou plusieurs composants.
Du coup, il n'est pas nécessaire forcément d'attendre la prochaine révision (6 mois c'est trop long !). Apple a du faire le nécessaire auprès des fabriquants pour ne plus utiliser le composant foireux.
Si ce n'était pas le cas, Apple n'accepterai de renvoyer un nouveau modèle aussi facilement pour recommencer 3 jours après.

Courage mes frères, gardons la foi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

J'ai eu une histoire prèsque similaire sauf que:

Eue le 26/11/09, j'ai eu mon 1er plantage 1 mois plus tard. C'est le PRAM. ça m'est arrivé tout seul comme ça, un beau matin de noël. Du coup, à chaque démarrage, même musique: ctrl+alt+P+R, sinon, bah rien. Plus les jours passent, plus mes applications déconnent. D'abord c'est Firefox, ensuite VLC, puis iTunes qui me crée des triplons (ça se dit?) de toutes mes musiques et enfin MSN qui ne marche plus. A l'ouverture d'iTunes un moment donné, j'ai eu droit à des écrans noirs me demandant de Redémarrer.

J'ai donc (après 3 jours sacrés de réflexions), je me décide à utiliser le CD d'installation... et là surprise: écran de démarrage figé pendant 15minutes puis on me demande de redémarrer (pour avoir encore le même schéma gâté) et cerise sur le gâteau: le CD ne peut plus sortir, même en éjectant à partir de l'utilitaire.

J'ai renvoyé l'iMac au SAV du magasin où je l'ai acheté (truc marrant: j'ai remarqué à quel point le service, et même les clients, étaient choqués de voir un iMac venir au SAV!!) et au bout d'un moment, après avoir bien expliqué ce que je vient d'écrire depuis le début, le gars me dit: "écoutez..." (prémices d'une mauvaise nouvelle). "Ecoutez Monsieur, je vais l'envoyer chez Apple et vous aurez un SMS d'ici TROIS SEMAINES pour savoir ce qu'il en est!"  Donc j'me retrouve depuis deux jours à squatter l'ordi de ma voisine pour travailler sur mes dossiers iWork et à me branler chez moi quand j'ai envie de voir les infos ou un bon documentaire.

D'autres victimes du dernier iMac? 

J'espère que Non.

A bon lecteur

PS: J'oubliais: c'est mon tout premier iMac...


----------

